# Selling used Tivo Roamio Plus With Lifetime service



## accountant (Feb 12, 2003)

Selling 1TB Tivo Roamio Plus with Peanut Remote. I went to over-the-air and cannot use this TIVO anymore.

LIFETIME SERVICE INCLUDED

eBay Item # 283792542223


----------



## accountant (Feb 12, 2003)

Price reduced 10% from original listed price. Now 315+shipping


----------

